# automated filling, capping machine



## sherif adel (12 مايو 2010)

our graduation project is automated filling, capping, backing machine.
I have a question ... what is the appropriate sensor to be used to detect that the bottle is filled , is it photoelectric or capacitive or what ?


also we are using tank that fills the bottle by weight but how to keep the
rate of filling constant because the height of liquid will change that will affect the flow rate


----------



## المهندس ايون (13 مايو 2010)

you have 3 types of sensor ... you can use in your project
1.level sensor
2. capacitive sensors
3.Ultrasonic sensors
or you can use load cell to ensure your requied weight... but it's too expensive
by the way .... my project is "automated filling machine " too
Good Luck​


----------



## sherif adel (14 مايو 2010)

اولا شكرا يا بشمهندس على المساعده ، بس مش الLevel sensor ده بيركب على التانك او القزازه ؟ انا عايزه Sensor يتثبت بره علشان يحس باكتر من قزازه

وانا لما سألت على الcapacitve في السوق قالولي مش هيعمل اللي انا عايزه فهل فعلا حضرتك جربته ونفع علشان لو كده هجيبه واشتغل بيه
والultrasonic برده زي ال level ممن يركب للتانك بس ماينفعش يتركب برا لخط سير من القزايز.
يا ريت حضرتك تقولي اشتغلت في مشروعك بايه تبقى قصرت عليا الطريق 
شكرا


----------



## المهندس ايون (16 مايو 2010)

ok
in my project .... i couldn't find the convenient sensor that i want
so .... I use another way for that 
by the programmer ....PIC .... where i can limit time for every bottle to fill
by function include volume of and flow rate of pump that i use
so I could overcome the problem of sensor

try it
thank You*​​


----------



## علي الناطور (6 مايو 2011)

for the capping process wut did use guys for that ??
i need a rotary cylinder can rotate 360 degree and i cant find this cylinder please can u help me in that !! im also working on the same project filling and capping machine


----------



## يوسف حميض (7 مايو 2011)

dear use load cell and weighing indicator to fill the bottles with analogue output 4-20mA
for make the flow rate constant use small pump 
for detect the bottles use photo cell 
of course you need plc


----------

